

Show HN: Bookmarklet to Visualize Hacker News Polls - 3ds
http://blog.eike.se/2011/10/bookmarklet-to-visualize-hacker-news.html

======
jaekwon
On a related note, I just created a bookmarklet to collapse comments.
<http://jaekwon.net/hncollapse.html>

~~~
morrow
Since this has kind of turned into a "post your bookmarklets" thread, I'll add
mine into the mix:

<https://gist.github.com/1293929>

It searches for specific usernames in a comment thread (replicating the ctrl+f
'by $username' trick that stopped working when the comment-header syntax
changed to hide comment karma), then scrolls to the next result every time you
re-click it. You choose the usernames to search for by editing the query
variable in the bookmarklet.

~~~
sendos
> Since this has kind of turned into a "post your bookmarklets" thread

Would be great if someone made a list of the best (or all) HN bookmarklets and
Greasemonkey scripts

~~~
bitsweet
List of HN hacks here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3147415>

Add your hack here: <http://bit.ly/r2BrjG>

------
ComputerGuru
Would be great if you could turn it into a greasemonkey script so that it
would be run automatically.

Unfortunately, my chrome bookmarks bar is completely filled up with other
bookmarklets like this.

------
alexknight
Great work on this bookmarklet. Looks great, and thanks for contributing to
making HN better :)

------
potomak
when I try to drag it to my bookmarks bar chrome crashes!

------
BenSchaechter
Shameless plug:

I love the simplicity of HN polls, but if you use GoPollGo, you can see votes
segmented by different countries/states/district. Soon we'll be adding the
ability to split votes by age/gender/browser/os/referring website.

Example: [http://gopollgo.com/the-company-you-choose-remains-the-
other...](http://gopollgo.com/the-company-you-choose-remains-the-other-ceases-
to-exist-you-decide-to-live-with-)

